# Recipe for bobcat bait?



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone know any recipes for bobcat bait? Buying the bait is just too expensive. Also how do you get the urine out of a bobcat?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Try some of Blackies Blend "Spotted Fury", I don't think it's too expensive & I use it for coyote (no cat season here).

I'd think you could carefully remove the bladder after skinning, empty it into a clean container.

Smitty


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

As for the urine, it is easy. Make sure your knife is sharp and slit the skin right between where the legs split. Be careful and use your knife to ease through the skin. You will see the bladder it is kinda opaque looking with liquid in it (if it is full). Just cut it out and empty into a clean container. It will produce better that the commercial stuff (It is fresh).


----------

